# ipv6 multicast status in 8.0+



## lifanov (Feb 11, 2010)

I've set up two multicast ipv6 routers with XORP and PIM-SM; however, I don't like how it abstracts the underlying operating system.
I read /etc/rc.d/mroute{,6}d and one of them refers to net/mrouted in ports, which seems to be ipv4 only, and the other refers to net/pim6dd, which does not exist and net/pimdd is marked as broken.
What is the status of native (in base) ipv6 multicast routing support in FreeBSD? Is it ever going to come back to the base system?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

Try net/mcast-tools.


----------



## lifanov (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, thank you much!


----------

